# penn state is discontinuing their cyclone dust collectors



## scottfl

Hi all, like many of you, I have spent countless hours researching before deciding on a psi tempest cyclone. However, I was told by their customer service yesterday that they were discontinuing their entire line of cyclone dust collectors! Guess I'll be going with oneida now


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Hi all, like many of you, I have spent countless hours researching before deciding on a psi tempest cyclone. However, I was told by their customer service yesterday that they were discontinuing their entire line of cyclone dust collectors! Guess I ll be going with oneida now
> 
> - scottfl


If it was me I'd go here: http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/9-cv1800-series


----------



## wapakfred

> Guess I ll be going with oneida now
> 
> - scottfl


I wish you the best with that, I have one and consider it a poor design…..I do seem to be one of only a few with that opinion. Someday I'll get a CV. That said, I guess they (PSI) just weren't selling enough to make it worthwhile. That is interesting, most folks who have one seem to like them. For me, it's a problem…I use the PSI canister filter on my Oneida. USA made, more media, just as tight filtration, and 1/3 the cost.


----------



## AZWoody

That's a shame. I've heard they were good machines and I was close to pulling the trigger with them until I decided to go with the ClearVue.


----------



## TheDane

FWIW, I have a 2hp Laguna cyclone, and am very happy with it. See: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/6410

A lot of folks have written about Laguna's customer service, and I can't dispute their claims. I have, however, had some interaction with Laguna's CS … detailed here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/163218


----------



## Redoak49

I have an Oneida and it is great. I avoided the CV because you needed to order some parts elsewhere. Either the CV or Oneida make fine units that would function well.

My Super Dust Gorilla went together well and work well with very little dust into the filter.

The Laguna and similar Jet cyclone appear to be good units for smaller sho p s.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman

I have a Penn state cyclone.The tempest it's been a very reliable machine.14 inch impeller 3 hp motor.Ive had it about 15 years paid about 950.00
It's out lasted many other machines.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hi all, like many of you, I have spent countless hours researching before deciding on a psi tempest cyclone. However, I was told by their customer service yesterday that they were discontinuing their entire line of cyclone dust collectors! Guess I ll be going with oneida now
> 
> - scottfl
> If it was me I d go here: http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/9-cv1800-series
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


+1

A friend has one and it will suck a wart off of a toad


----------



## AZWoody

> I have an Oneida and it is great. I avoided the CV because you needed to order some parts elsewhere. Either the CV or Oneida make fine units that would function well.
> 
> My Super Dust Gorilla went together well and work well with very little dust into the filter.
> 
> The Laguna and similar Jet cyclone appear to be good units for smaller sho p s.
> 
> - Redoak49


I'm curious what parts you had to order from somewhere else? I have a clearvue and I got everything, including my blast gates and 6" by double 4" adapters from them.


----------



## xrogers

Fred, what is it about your oneida that you consider poor design?


----------



## scottfl

Hey guys, I am new to lj and I have to tell you that I have spent countless hours researching this topic and still don't feel l Ike I really have a handle on it. So, I'll give it a try. The cv1800 and the oneida v3000 are comparably priced and are probably both considerable overkill for my 500 square foot, one man garage shop. Which should I buy? I was leaning towards oneida but not certain. I have read a very few negatives on oneida but I don't believe I've ever found a negative on clearvue. So, is clearvue the way to go?


----------



## Sunstealer73

I personally chose Oneida over Clearvue because the Oneida system is completely ready to go together. From what I read on the Clearvue, it takes some time to get everything ready to assemble. That makes it more customizable, but I just wanted to unbox and assemble.


----------



## scottfl

Sunstealerr: how long have you had it? Any regrets?


----------



## wapakfred

> Fred, what is it about your oneida that you consider poor design?
> 
> - xrogers


While there is a long list of problems I've had (and overcome) I can't fix the design…and that is the poor separation it has. This is only a problem with fine dust; in my case that's only when I use the drum sander a lot. The finest dust all goes to the filter, and it's not unusual for me to have to stop and clean the filter during a long run. I wound up putting a gauge on it just to track the filter performance. If you check the Pentz info, he found body dimensions are critical to good separation…but that's in the last 1% or so of particles. It almost looks like (to me) Oneida decided that the last 1% wasn't worth the cost of making the thing correctly. There's some other small things…even the neutral vane isn't properly made. This is on an older SDG…they've changed these things around a little, not sure what the new ones look like. Before someon wants to start arguing with me about these points, I hereby declare it's my opinion.


----------



## Sunstealer73

> Sunstealerr: how long have you had it? Any regrets?


Only about 3-4 months. No regrets though. I've emptied the bin three times so far. I don't have the fine dust problem that Fred mentions. Mine separates great. I clean the filter every time I empty the bin and only get out a couple of tablespoons of dust. Everything else goes in the bin. Mine is the V3000 3HP model.


----------



## Macpianoman

I've had the Penn State 3hp cyclone for about 10 years. I have it hooked up to a 7 inch trunk then 6 inch branches. It has worked wonderfully. Unfortunately we will be moving and I have to sell most of my shop.


----------



## scottfl

After much deliberation and Tons of great feedback, I went with clearvue. It is simply an amazing piece of engineering. The assembly wasn't bad, it was kind of fun to tell you the truth. Catherine amd the rest of the team at Clearvue was second to none. She talked to me for an hour while she drove home and took care of her pets. You don't find service de like that anymore. The costs ends up being close to the same so the clearvue is a no brainer for me.


----------



## wapakfred

Scott, I've just bought a CV to replace the POS Oneida I have. we moved a year ago and my shop isn't ready to be set up yet, but when it is I won't have the Oneida to kick around anymore. I also won't have the problem with lack of separation of fine dust I mentioned above.


----------



## CAWhite

I have a PSI Tempest 1425S that I bought 5 years ago. Last week when I ordered a replacement part for it, I found they have quit the Tempest line and do not support it. They also said when I need to replace the filters, I'll need to jury-rig some other maker's parts. So, has anyone had this same issue yet and whose filters did you decide to buy? Any problems with hooking them up, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## ArtMann

I don't want a company whose customer support employees are willing to talk on the phone at all hours. I want a company that makes machines that don't require any customer service to get them working.



> After much deliberation and Tons of great feedback, I went with clearvue. It is simply an amazing piece of engineering. The assembly wasn t bad, it was kind of fun to tell you the truth. Catherine amd the rest of the team at Clearvue was second to none. She talked to me for an hour while she drove home and took care of her pets. You don t find service de like that anymore. The costs ends up being close to the same so the clearvue is a no brainer for me.
> 
> - scottfl


----------

